# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Thuê xe 4 chỗ đi Phnom Penh

## jimmytravel10

Công ty du lịch Thái Dương với thương hiệu Thái Dương Limousine chúng tôi tại 268 đường Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Tân Bình chuyên cho thuê xe 04 chỗ – 07 chỗ – 16 chỗ và dòng Limousine cao cấp 10 chổ ,19 chổ đi Campuchia từ Sài Gòn hay cửa khẩu Mộc Bài đi Sihanoukville, Kep, Kampot, Núi Bokor , Phnom penh, Siem Reap hay bavet .

Xe 04 chỗ cửa khẩu Bavet đi Phnom Penh là xe đời mới chuyên nhận hợp đồng chạy tour du lịch theo lịch trình riêng của quý khách, thuê xe 4 chỗ đi Phnom Penh Campuchia còn nhận đón tiễn khách tại sân bay , khách sạn theo nhu cầu quý khách.
Ngoài dịch vụ cho thuê xe 4 chỗ ở Xà Xía thì chúng tôi còn cho thuê xe 07 chỗ, xe 16 chỗ, xe 29 chỗ và xe 35 chỗ hay dòng Dcar Limousine mang thương hiệu Thái Dương phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của quý khách.
STT	Tuyến xe	Xe 4 chổ	Xe Limousine
1	Bà-vet đi Phnom Penh	100	280
2	Bà-vet đi Siem Reap	270	670
3	Bà-vet đi Sihanouk Ville	250	650
Xe Bus Sài Gòn đi Phnom Penh -Kep – Kampot – SihanoukVille – Siem Reap – Campuchia gọi tổng đài  1900 9227 
Thuê xe tại đi Phnom Penh tại cửa khẩu Bavet còn có mở thêm tuyến xe bus chạy hằng ngày từ Sài Gòn đi đến các tỉnh lớn, các điểm du lịch của Campuchia như biển Kep, Kampot, Núi Bokor, SihanoukViile, Phnom Penh, Siem Reap.
Email thuê xe 4 chỗ đi Campuchia :  thuexe@thaiduonglimousine.com hay zalo : 093 856 9 108
Nếu quý khách đi Campuchia không có passport thì phòng vé chúng tôi sẻ bảo lãnh cho quý khách với giấy CMND và khách đóng thêm phí qua cửa khẩu.

----------

